# Evidence is conclusive, there is no nicotine in pipe tobacco!



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The good ole days, back when you could claim anything you wanted about your product ound:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the part about expectorating into your pipe. Firstly, I don't draw with my breath but with my mouth, and second, if I did how would that go backwards into the stem? And all that wet dottle is from me slobbering down into the bowl? :ask: 
:biglaugh:

This thing is in*sane*, Kyle! :rofl:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

um, please define 'pure smoke'


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL! Saliva, aka nicotine. Riiiight. Of course, it COULD be commonly called nicotine in their offices, haha. So not really a 'lie' just a tad misleading. Good find!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

> A great many smokers say "I do not expectorate into my pipe."


Gosh, tell me about it. I find myself saying this almost daily, I hear it from _all_ my pipe smoking friends :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Gosh, tell me about it. I find myself saying this almost daily, I hear it from _all_ my pipe smoking friends :lol:


Doncha hate it? Go out for a smoke with your buddies and all they talk about is not spitting into their pipes. It's why I hardly ever go out anymore, really.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

So we have to clean Bore C or it will suck? Got it! :thumb::der:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Whoever wrote that had too much of the old Coca Cola.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Whoever wrote that had too much of the old Coca Cola.


Seems a bit more like a pipe dream, say opium. :hippie:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Seems a bit more like a pipe dream, say opium. :hippie:


Maybe an amalgamation?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

When I read something ridiculously outlandish on the internet, I know it has to be true because otherwise they wouldn't put it on the internet. I'm sure print was the same way in the early 20th century.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having a salad for lunch, which is what I commonly call ice cream.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> I'm having a salad for lunch, which is what I commonly call ice cream.


I'm getting laid tonight, which is what I commonly call watching Seinfeld reruns and going to bed alone.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Notice too, that saliva cools the pipe as it turns to steam. Without saliva, your pipe will burn out! It has to be clear at this point, that smoking a pipe demands having a beverage at hand for clearing Bore "C". Having used the system, you will find that you can pour a little of that saliva from the chamber back down into bowl with a simple, nonchalant movement of the wrist, and hear the sizzling sound of a happy pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> I'm getting laid tonight, which is what I commonly call watching Seinfeld reruns and going to bed alone.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just remember guys: next time you're at work and someone says they're dying for a smoke, just spit on them. They'll thank you for it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Just remember guys: next time you're at work and someone says they're dying for a smoke, just spit on them. They'll thank you for it!


Damn straight. Almost as good as a nicotine patch.


----------

